# 2009 Jeep Unlim. Rub - DASH replacements/kits ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Jeep owners on the board have any luck with dash kits/replacements ... or any experience with custom shops that could help ... ?

I'm getting into an '09 Dark Metallic Green Rubicon Unlimited and want to replace the dash/center console.

Console is solved - Max-Bilt security console is going in first.

Dash - Looked into Remin but they don't seem to have replacements, just mods. In a perfect world the dash would be Gray and Zinc WWII Bomber Green.

Thoughts ... ?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Think I've found a solution - if anyone has a similar desire - check out South Coast Coatings - powder coating, recommended by a buddy.


----------



## BillyBayou (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this just to change color or?


----------

